# Trout fishing in or near St Ignace



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Im heading up that way in a week or two,and know of one unmentionable river, is there any info out there anyone could possibly share w/out divuldging any specifics? PM me if need be


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry but the Uptracker does not like information getting aroung about his fishing spots. Too many unmentionables in the EUP but good luck fishing and do come back.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Haha...

Thanks for the respect!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I see that you have a good sense of humor:lol::lol::lol::lol:. I am getting ready to catch some kings from unmentionable waters they should be coming in really soon. I will try to save you a couple of them.:lol::lol:


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I was planning on getting some kings in the unmentionables...but more toward the central UP. I have a trip planned with a guide on Sept. 30. Do you think that it'll be too late?


----------



## HuskerBrett (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive fished the fall runs in th U.P. For close to 23 years now,in numerous "UNMENTIONABLES" and remember when it took a 30plus pounder to turn a eye,I would cast all day as a teenager just hoping to hook one and if i hooked up an lost it that was jus fuel to cast even longer!Now adays they let u keep 5 a day and in the areas we fish we catch ALOT of fish,keep clean n smoke a bunch of em,and catch n release a ton as well and were lucky to get one 20lb fish,hell big fish last fall was 18lbs,they average around 8-10lbs or so,my great grandfather originally built our cabin in 1918 and we still stay there to this day.The U.P. Is my favorite place in the ENTIRE world and i envy/loathe{lol} those who are lucky enuf to call the U.P. home!Over the years iv caught them from as early as the 1st week of sept at river mouths to as late as last week of Oct.,Are you fishing river Kings on th late sept guide trip or big water in a boat?As to a answer to your ? it is my experience tht u should be in primetime for fall run kings during late Sept. Good Fishing!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a few kings starting to get close enough to surf cast for them in the NLP and UP but you will make lots of casts in between hits. The water temps are pretty warm still also. I love getting into that first king surf casting. It is like hooking onto a locomotive. You are cranking on the lure and it stops dead you set the hook and hang on.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

HuskerBrett said:


> Are you fishing river Kings on th late sept guide trip or big water in a boat?


We're doing a guided trip at a river mouth from what I understand. Not on the big water. Casting crankbaits I think from a float boat. He said we'll be using spinning gear and not the fly rod. He mentioned that anyone catching salmon on flies that time of year is snagging them and that they don't bite on flies.


----------

